# Hunting Central Manti Archery LE big bull



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

My father and I drew big bull tags for Archery on the Central Manti and have been scouting and hunting our legs off and all we are finding is cows, spikes, and rag horn small bulls.

The bulls appear to still be in bachelor groups in our opinions. They aren't talking yet either. We are just not sure where to look anymore.

We are down here for the rest if the hunt until the 11th of Sept.

We aren't looking for the largest bulls on the mountain, just good mature bulls.

Anyone have any advice on where to look?

Any info is appreciated and if you want reciprocated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For what it is worth, I am in SCofield and watched a mature bull with his herd tonight for a little bit; that is on a CWMU, which means they may behave a little differently than on public land. 
I would search the forum and private message guys who have had the tag previously as they are usually pretty friendly and helpful since you can't draw it very often,


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What areas have you been hitting?


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been hunting the nebo the last week. Mature Bulls there have been bugling and chasing cows for over a week now. All public land, at About 8000'. My advice: hunt the cows. Where there's cows, there will be Bulls near by


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't tell you specifics for that unit, but I can tell you specifics for elk preferences in general. Hunt aspens, adjacent to open meadows, and get away from roads (about 800 yards or more). Any time of year other than hunting season, elk prefer more mild slopes. Combine these factors and you will find your elk. The best advice I can give you is find a high place where you can glass areas that have these features and sit and look in the evening or morning. Then when you see a bull you like, sneak down to those areas where you saw them last and set up. For example if you see them feeding in an area one night, they will be there then next and you could set up to get a shot where they come out of the trees. Or you could sneak down and cow call to get them to come over. The easiest time to find bulls is during the rut. The rut usually gets going hot mid September. So your last week is going to be key. Bull's will start standing in the open more, and bugling. So you will find them more.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be patient. The rut is just starting. A buddy just nailed a whopper 6x7 2 nights ago on the Wasatch and he was bulging at 8000'. The best is yet to come especially with cooler weather forecast.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

We have focused in a number of areas. Mainly in the northern end between around Miller's flat reservoir and Schofield. We have not had a problem finding elk per say. Just no mature bulls with the cows yet. 

We have found that alot of the area is thick and hard to just pick a point and glass a wide area. We are finding the cows away from the roads like elk should be. The seeley fire seems to have changed the hunting area alot too since we last hunted the area. 

Before the hunt we found a number of mature bulls while we were scouting but now we can't find anything coming out in those areas now.

Hopefully things begin to improve over the next couple weeks while we are down here. 

The elk are obviously here, the bulls are just winning at hide and seek right now.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> Be patient. The rut is just starting. A buddy just nailed a whopper 6x7 2 nights ago on the Wasatch and he was bulging at 8000'. The best is yet to come especially with cooler weather forecast.


Martymcfly73

That is awesome on your buddies bull. That's bigger than I could imagine taking myself. But sure wouldn't pass on a whopper like that.

I'm hoping the cooler weather helps.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Hunterchick said:


> I've been hunting the nebo the last week. Mature Bulls there have been bugling and chasing cows for over a week now. All public land, at About 8000'. My advice: hunt the cows. Where there's cows, there will be Bulls near by


Good to know that they are talking further south. I ran into a guy who said he heard some talking in our area too but we haven't heard anything ourselves.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you have the legs/back for it, hike up into the burn areas on the top of Candland mountain. If you target the part generally across Huntington canyon from the Ranger station at Nuckwoodard, you'll be on the part of Candland that I always see mature bulls this time of year. It is steep, and a long hike, but there are no roads up top that I'm aware of.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Big mature bulls are all over gentry mountain, c canyon, Crandall canyon. Where you mentioned you have been hunting, have you hiked down into hell hole? There are some whoppers hanging in there as well. Saw some nice mature Bulls further south on that unit around Ferron reservoir as well during opening week of the hunt. The biggest bull I've seen on that unit in years was hanging south of twelve mile that week, not sure if he is still close by.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> If you have the legs/back for it, hike up into the burn areas on the top of Candland mountain. If you target the part generally across Huntington canyon from the Ranger station at Nuckwoodard, you'll be on the part of Candland that I always see mature bulls this time of year. It is steep, and a long hike, but there are no roads up top that I'm aware of.


Good to know. I haven't found many elk in any burn areas that I have been in so far. I will put this on my list of places to get into and check out though.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

humpyflyguy said:


> Big mature bulls are all over gentry mountain, c canyon, Crandall canyon. Where you mentioned you have been hunting, have you hiked down into hell hole? There are some whoppers hanging in there as well. Saw some nice mature Bulls further south on that unit around Ferron reservoir as well during opening week of the hunt. The biggest bull I've seen on that unit in years was hanging south of twelve mile that week, not sure if he is still close by.


Have not even heard of hell hole. Crandall is one we are going into soon.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Really? No elk in the burn areas? Weird, I religiously glass burn areas in that mid morning time frame. It just seems in my experience it is the first place they go after the first light run around


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a rifle tag last year. I scouted a lot during the archery hunt and saw a bull every day I scouted. I will probably be down there camping this weekend, on N. Skyline between Fairview and Browns peak. PM me if you dont have much luck. A guy camped near me shot a couple bulls during the archery that he never found, both were 6 points right in the same canyon. I also say bulls going into to water areas in the middle of the day. I have one on my trail cam that was at 140 pm.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Had the muzzy tag last year, and was told that Crandall Canyon can hold some really good elk. Either come up from the bottom or drop in from the top on East Mountain. That is some steep country though...no wonder the bulls are there.

Realistically though, sounds like you're in all the right places and just not seeing what you want yet. I would stay high (above 8K) and hope that cooler weather at higher elevation gets those elk rutty. That and glass, glass, glass...the more country you can cover with your eyes, the less you have to with your feet.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Had the muzzy tag last year, and was told that Crandall Canyon can hold some really good elk. Either come up from the bottom or drop in from the top on East Mountain. That is some steep country though...no wonder the bulls are there.
> 
> Realistically though, sounds like you're in all the right places and just not seeing what you want yet. I would stay high (above 8K) and hope that cooler weather at higher elevation gets those elk rutty. That and glass, glass, glass...the more country you can cover with your eyes, the less you have to with your feet.


MWScott

How was your luck on the muzzy hunt?


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

BerryNut said:


> I had a rifle tag last year. I scouted a lot during the archery hunt and saw a bull every day I scouted. I will probably be down there camping this weekend, on N. Skyline between Fairview and Browns peak. PM me if you dont have much luck. A guy camped near me shot a couple bulls during the archery that he never found, both were 6 points right in the same canyon. I also say bulls going into to water areas in the middle of the day. I have one on my trail cam that was at 140 pm.


BettyNut

If I haven't had luck by the weekend I will message you. I Gabe a list of areas I'm going to head into this week. That's sad he shot 2 big bulls and lost them. Needs to practice more I'd guess.

How was your luck on your hunt?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Luck Hansen, I have a muzzy tag so I am just not so patiently waiting for mine to start. I will be down this weekend as well and hopefully we see some and I can hopefully give you some places to check out. Good luck and I can't wait to see your pics when you get your bulls.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Good Luck Hansen, I have a muzzy tag so I am just not so patiently waiting for mine to start. I will be down this weekend as well and hopefully we see some and I can hopefully give you some places to check out. Good luck and I can't wait to see your pics when you get your bulls.


Raptor,

Where are you planning on focusing your hunt? Maybe my hunt details will be able to help you out once I'm done.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hansen's - I shot a 310-315 6×6 on the 6th day of the hunt. Had elk in range each day, but they didn't really get going until a cold front moved in the first Friday evening. I was hunting the Winter Quarters area north of Electric Lake. PM me if you would like additional info and i'd be happy to offer my 2 cents.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That would be "Hansenusn"...stupid spell check...


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is Hell Hole?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

It's one of the farthest north canyons right off the skyline road that is still public, probably has another name but I've always heard it called hell hole.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread today and also thought of the one already mentioned several times, Crandall Canyon. Apparently, the easier access to this is from above Joes Valley by Pete's Hole somewhere in there it is only about a mile or two great for horses/mules, if you can.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Been on the mountain with the same tag all week. Going back today for the rest of the hunt. Needed more food and gas... It's been a blast!! Chased a 360" and never could get close. Was within 40 yards of a 320 but couldn't get a shot and he winded me ... Wind is killing me!!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

hansenusn said:


> Raptor,
> 
> Where are you planning on focusing your hunt? Maybe my hunt details will be able to help you out once I'm done.


 I have spent most of our time in the 12 Mile area, but this weekend we are headed up to the north end of Skyline. SO we will see what we can turn up. Good luck!


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Been on the mountain with the same tag all week. Going back today for the rest of the hunt. Needed more food and gas... It's been a blast!! Chased a 360" and never could get close. Was within 40 yards of a 320 but couldn't get a shot and he winded me ... Wind is killing me!!!


Good luck markthehunter88

I hope all of us get into some good elk down here. Should get better hunting with this cold front moving in.


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> I have spent most of our time in the 12 Mile area, but this weekend we are headed up to the north end of Skyline. SO we will see what we can turn up. Good luck!


Thanks Raptorman,

I'm on the northern end of the unit as well.

Wish you the best of luck up here.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Best of luck to you guys on your hunt!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Any luck Hansen? Just spent a few day up North let me know if you guys are needing some direction. Good luck!


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Any luck Hansen? Just spent a few day up North let me know if you guys are needing some direction. Good luck!


No luck. Tag soup. But we did get in on some big bulls just no shot opportunities. Had we only had a rifle tags...


----------

